# Which Motherboard to buy



## ramakanta (May 12, 2015)

i want to buy a motherboard , please recommended me which  board i will buy.
budget 6k to 7k,
good graphics memory,ram 32GB supoorted ,for 4th gen intel processor, 
on-board Intel wifi .
purpose - Home use
port- VGA , DVI ,HDMI, front and back usb 2 and usb 3.0. 
please suggest me . thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

MSI H97 PC Mate -6900.

on-board Intel wifi is not possible on such a low budget instead buy a PCI wifi adapter.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 12, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> i want to buy a motherboard , please recommended me which  board i will buy.
> budget 6k to 7k,
> good graphics memory,ram 32GB supoorted ,for 4th gen intel processor,
> on-board Intel wifi .
> ...



wayy too much to ask within 7K.
the stuffs u want at least cost 10k+
Asus H97-PLUS Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## ramakanta (May 13, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> wayy too much to ask within 7K.
> the stuffs u want at least cost 10k+
> Asus H97-PLUS Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com



minus the onboard Wi-fi .. pls suggest me

- - - Updated - - -

i have search in internet , gigabyte GA B85M-D3H and Intel DH67CL , what about these two model . also please suggest me for others . thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

also suggest me about the Asus board without  VGA , DVI ,HDMI ports as i have a 2GB Asus Graphics card with VGA , DVI ,HDMI  port in this.

- - - Updated - - -

budget 6k max. thank you.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> minus the onboard Wi-fi .. pls suggest me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1.the lower ranges motherboards will have VGA,DVI,HDMI ports since the lower ends assumes the user will use the integrated display of the processors.
2.Stay away from the D3H..the later revisions are crippled by GB by removal of parts.
3.Intel DH67CL supports older socket 1155? haswell is not supported.

u have to tradeoff between features and price and quality at this range. You cannot haves all three at once.
the H97 i suggested earlier has everything u wanted except the Intel Wifi.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (May 14, 2015)

+1 to Asus H97 Plus


----------



## HE-MAN (May 14, 2015)

Msi z97 pc mate for 7800


----------



## ramakanta (May 14, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> 1.the lower ranges motherboards will have VGA,DVI,HDMI ports since the lower ends assumes the user will use the integrated display of the processors.
> 2.Stay away from the D3H..the later revisions are crippled by GB by removal of parts.
> 3.Intel DH67CL supports older socket 1155? haswell is not supported.
> 
> ...



.

i have already Intel processor core i3 2120, ram DDR3 2GB(ADATA 1Rx8 PC3-10600U-999) , and Asus radon HD5450 2GB graphics card .  brother i have max budget 6k so please minus the on-board Wi-fi. , please help me ..


----------



## sumonpathak (May 14, 2015)

[strike]Asus H81M-K Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com

Asus B85M-G Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com[/strike]

Since you have an i3 2120


----------



## ramakanta (May 14, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> Asus H81M-K Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> Asus B85M-G Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> take your pick.



any other asus product  like B85M-G


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> .
> 
> i have already Intel processor core i3 2120, ram DDR3 2GB(ADATA 1Rx8 PC3-10600U-999) , and Asus radon HD5450 2GB graphics card .  brother i have max budget 6k so please minus the on-board Wi-fi. , please help me ..



i3-2120 is a sandy bridge 2nd gen processor not a haswell 4th gen.. you will need an H61/H67/B75 board to use that processor


----------



## sumonpathak (May 14, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> any other asus product  like B85M-G


Since u have an intel second gen processor u cannot use B85/H97 motherboard..the sockets wont match.
I would suggest an upgrade.

something like an i5 4440+H97 Plus maybe? u will get all that you want expect the wifi and it will last you for 3 more years.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> i3-2120 is a sandy bridge 2nd gen processor not a haswell 4th gen.. you will need an H61/H67/B75 board to use that processor



clearly missed that part..thanks for pointing out


----------



## ramakanta (May 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> i3-2120 is a sandy bridge 2nd gen processor not a haswell 4th gen.. you will need an H61/H67/B75 board to use that processor



H61/H67/B75 is Asus board ??? i have not any knowledge about the any Motherboard so please clearly help me. please suggest good motherboard . thank you.

- - - Updated - - -



sumonpathak said:


> Since u have an intel second gen processor u cannot use B85/H97 motherboard..the sockets wont match.
> I would suggest an upgrade.
> 
> something like an i5 4440+H97 Plus maybe? u will get all that you want expect the wifi and it will last you for 3 more years.
> ...



just used in Home . i have a budget low , so now  up-gradation is not possible .


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> .
> 
> i have already Intel processor core i3 2120, ram DDR3 2GB(ADATA 1Rx8 PC3-10600U-999) , and Asus radon HD5450 2GB graphics card .  brother i have max budget 6k so please minus the on-board Wi-fi. , please help me ..



Gigabyte H61M-S1 -3000,
Corsair Value Select 4GB 1600Mhz -2263,
D-Link N150 PCI Wi-Fi Adapter (DWA-525) -835.
TOTAL -6098.

All prices are from snapdeal.com, So you go buy it with 7%(discount) off on computer components.


----------



## ramakanta (May 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Gigabyte H61M-S1 -3000,
> Corsair Value Select 4GB 1600Mhz -2263,
> D-Link N150 PCI Wi-Fi Adapter (DWA-525) -835.
> TOTAL -6098.
> ...



any other GB board..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte : Flipkart.com

Rs 4990

You get USB 3.0, 2 PCIE X16 slots (one running at 4X) and 2 extra RAM slots as well as a 6 GB/s header for SSD


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> any other GB board..



All other GB boards are costly and by going with the below config you can have a cost effective solution for your system.

Gigabyte H61M-S1 -3000,
Corsair Value Select 4GB 1600Mhz -2263,
D-Link N150 PCI Wi-Fi Adapter (DWA-525) -835.
TOTAL -6098.

All prices are from snapdeal.com, So you go buy it with 7%(discount) off on computer components.


----------



## ramakanta (May 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte : Flipkart.com
> 
> Rs 4990
> 
> You get USB 3.0, 2 PCIE X16 slots (one running at 4X) and 2 extra RAM slots as well as a 6 GB/s header for SSD



is support my 2nd gen processor ..?/


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

Yes, Intel official website doesnt mention it but it will support 2nd Gen processors



> Taking advantage of that added PCIe functionality requires a motherboard design change from previous Sandybridge-supporting motherboards, yet backwards and forwards component compatibility for both* Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge platform products* including CPUs and chipsets is possible with updated firmware for older Socket 1155 board products.



*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/B75M-D3H/2.html


----------

